# help? Saint Jean?



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (28 Apr 2005)

Hey,

I recently started seeing a guy that is leaving for Saint Jean soon, and I have a couple concerns, for starters I am exceptionally proud of what he is doing, however I am also very scared of what is going to happen to him there. I would like to know how this whole training works and if there is anyway we will be able to have contact within these next few months. Please help? Thanks Jenn


----------



## GIJANE (28 Apr 2005)

Scared? Nothing is going to happen to him, He's only there to learn, it's like school. I'm sure he will be able to call once in a while.


Jane


----------



## ArmyWife (28 Apr 2005)

My husband has been at Saint Jean since April 10th. It took about a week for him to adjust but now he just loves it. He said some days are better than others but overall it's been great. He eats alot healthier now and has quit smoking since he's been there. He has made a few good friends and is getting into shape. They are doing first aid this week and he has enjoyed that as well. It was a big change for me going from a 2 parent home to a single parent home but we have adjusted just fine. I am always positve and happy when he calls and I write him once a week . I include pictures our little one has drawn and that just makes his day. Always be positve when he calls, that will help him get through the day. If you are upset on the phone that could make him worried and bring him down. I tell my husband I love him and we are all so proud everyday. He calls me almost everyday,sometimes it's only for 5 min and sometimes its 30 min. It just depends how much work they have that evening. He will be fine and you will adjust believe me. He has learned so much in 2 and a half weeks. As long as he does what he's told then he will be fine.


----------



## TCBF (28 Apr 2005)

'Always be positive when he calls, that will help him get through the day.'

Good for you.   A supportive family makes all the difference in the world.  But, remember, there will be some unpleasant things you will have to talk about.  Relatives get sick and die, kids get hurt, cars break down.  Life happens.   Keep up a good "We can work through anything " attitude, and it will help immensely.


----------



## 28Medic (29 Apr 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> 'Always be positive when he calls, that will help him get through the day.'
> 
> Good for you.   A supportive family makes all the difference in the world.  But, remember, there will be some unpleasant things you will have to talk about.  Relatives get sick and die, kids get hurt, cars break down.  Life happens.   Keep up a good "We can work through anything " attitude, and it will help immensely.



TCBF is right...almost all those things he mentioned happened to my husband and I in the first 3 weeks he was in St-Jean(except for the relative dying part) We have a contingency plan for every possible scenario that might come up and it makes it easier to deal with things when we can't communicate directly.

They do get time for phone calls and they do get mail...and the school does give an emergency contact # for family to use. But only use that in an absolute emergency, since anything drawing any attention to a candidate during a course can affect his reputation on the course.

As a non-married couple...trust in your relationship and show your support in every way possible and it will make the homecomings all the sweeter!


----------



## TCBF (29 Apr 2005)

"trust in your relationship and show your support in every way possible and it will make the homecomings all the sweeter!"

Well said.


----------



## ArmyWife (29 Apr 2005)

Good advice here. Oh of course I would let him know if anything serious came up. I just meant by stay positive is to not cry like crazy and say things that would make him worry at all. I miss my hubby like crazy but when I find myself really wanting him home I sit down and write him a nice long letter. A few times he has called and has been down and I just keep telling him to never quit and he will get through it as so many have. I always tell him to think of the future we will have and all the nice things we will eventually be able to buy =) This is a very demanding career but well worth all the blood,sweat and tears. We are so proud of him and I am looking forward to moving from here and having a new start in life =) Your boyfriend will do just fine hun. It takes a bit of time to get used to it but you will. I love this message board. It has been very helpful to me. If there any other military wives out there I would love to chat over msn. It's nice having someone who can relate =) Take care all :cdn


----------



## Shadow Cat (29 Apr 2005)

My husband left for basic on the 10th as well.  The first week was hard to get used to him not being here and like ArmyWife it was hard to get used to being the only parent in the house.  Second week wasn't as bad and this week is even better.  I imagine that next week will be even easier. 

Like ArmyWife I just tell him everyday how proud I am of him and that I believe in him.  I write him everynight when I go to bed and sometime in the morning on my morning break.  I send him a package every Tuesday that he usually gets on Thursday and I always include little things that remind him of home (pictures, drawings and letters from the kids, car items for him, magazines, etc.).

Right now I am waiting to find out when their 24 hour pass is so I can go and see him.  We have never been apart for this long and we both feel that by us seeing each other this will give us the extra little boost that he needs to get through this.

If anyone othe spouses would like to chat about what we are all going through go ahead and add me as well to their MSN - marsbull@hotmail.com


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (29 Apr 2005)

hey, 

Wow, thanks you guys so much, just by reading what you have wrote I feel 110% better and I am no longer that worried. Moreover,  I have real trust that this is going to work and is going to be a great expericence for us both. Thanks for letting me know how things work and how to handle him when he  calls.  I hope to keep in touch. Thanks Jenn


----------



## Shadow Cat (29 Apr 2005)

Armygirlfriend I have added you to my MSN as well.


----------



## 28Medic (30 Apr 2005)

Just in case some might have missed it...Mike has put a new sub-forum up under the Mess Forum called the Home Front...
This is where Military spouses and dependents can post etc...


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (1 May 2005)

hey

yeah i did misssit thanks for lettingme know I'll check it out.


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (1 May 2005)

hey

Shadow Cat Ihave now addedyou to my MSN too...hope to talke to you soon...


----------

